
Ask HN: What can DevOps learn from the recent DDoS attacks? - canterburry
Think about it...thousands if not millions of devices on different networks, hardware, OS, patches being made to act in unison by some hacker code...<p>Meanwhile, it sometimes takes many tries to install a simple docker daemon properly using Ansible, Chef or Puppet over a corporate network, having all the necessary permissions, on a perfectly standardized set of hosts.<p>What can we learn from the setup which made this DDoS attack possible to improve our daily DevOps tasks?<p>OK...yes...and security.
======
user5994461
DevOps is for web companies. Or at least companies who have devs AND ops
(whatever they are called).

A pure hardware firm have no 'operations' in the strict sense. They don't
produce systems, they don't require sysadmins. [There are guys to buy desktop
computers and handle the active directory but that's really a different
thing].

~~~
canterburry
Well, my thoughts were more along the lines of the malicious software somehow
needs to make it onto the infected host and then must be reliably controlled.

How do you write/test scripts which are so reliable to work across all the
different types of devices, networks, OS etc which participated in this
attack? To infect and control this many devices your code must be rock solid.

~~~
grzm
You don't need to care that it works perfectly everywhere. It only needs to
work well enough on enough devices to get the effect you want.

5 nines of uptime isn't the goal :)

